# Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS...



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

I know we already have the owners photographs thread where we tend to post pictures of our cars either at the dealers or outside our houses.. 
I figured it might be fun to start a new thread where those who are so inclined can post interesting / beautiful pictures of our EOS, or interesting / beautiful places we've been in our EOS, or of our EOS in interesting and beautiful places..
I'll post a couple of mine later taken up at Lake Tahoe last weekend. I'd certainly nominate Just-Jeans pictures of the EOS framed in the 2 stone bridges as great example of the kind of picture that would add value to this thread, Norman's picutres from his drive through the (North Yorkshire, I should recognize that viaduct) Moors the other day, and Freunds pictures from Pidgeon Point Lighthouse. I'm sure there are many other find examples that have been posted and please forgive my for not mentioning them here.. 
Also, we can add interesting reflections in the front grill, I know I find it too obvious to miss, and so does Jean looking at the NYC reflection she posted the other day








Also, if you're so inclined see if you post a link to the location on google maps or similar...



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:50 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*North Shore, Lake Tahoe CA...*



















http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...=addr


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: North Shore, Lake Tahoe CA... (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...=addr


thanks for the kind words







I like the idea of adding a google map address to the pictures.....I just got lost at Lake Tahoe thanks to you.







......had not been there since the late 90's skiing at Sqaw, Alpine Meadow and Heavenly---was nice to make a little trip back and see what it looks like without all the snow








next time i leave NJ i'll be sure to post something here too









view of NYC is on page 2 here>>>>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1



_Modified by just-jean at 11:43 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: North Shore, Lake Tahoe CA... (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_









Where's this one, it's such a beautifully framed picture...
-Mark


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

For its first photo-shoot, my 3.2 visited Gucci on Rodeo Drive. How chic can you get.


----------



## jaminphoto (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (mark_d_drake)*

this is my favorite. taken somewhere on hwy 29 in Napa, CA.








Most people told me this is their favorite. but the reflection bothers me a bit. I should've use polarizer








this was taken in Uvas Canyon park. great place to see waterfalls in bay area. also as a bonus the drive there, especially the uvas rd, is a fun road to drive.








--ricardo


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: North Shore, Lake Tahoe CA... (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_
next time i leave NJ i'll be sure to post something here too










OK so I lie......didn't leave NJ but i went to pick up a pizza today at Rudy's in Closter and on the way home the Demarest train station beckoned---with its grey slate roof and my grey roof I just couldn't resits.....and no one was there which was even more betterer







run out *snap* and the pizza didn't even have time to get cold
















PS...the double arches a few posts up are the north and south bound lanes of the Palisades Interstate Parkway....little sneek under is in Cresskill NJ off of 9W


_Modified by just-jean at 2:05 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Texel the Netherlands.....*

On the island Texel the Netherlands...

















Greetings erick


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Texel the Netherlands..... (Erick_NL)*

Can see my MG in this one
















You have been having the same thoughts tho Mark. I'm off next weekend and was considering taking the car for a long spin/photo oppotunity. Bet it rains now!!


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Texel the Netherlands..... (swordfish1)*

Not an EOS owner - I wish - but keep the photos coming!


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice!
Anyone got the Candy White one at beautiful places? Wonder how a white one looks in some beautiful place.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wkc)*

lol ...unless you folks get out there and drive (with your camera) you are going to be stuck looking at my car








*Van Buskirk Island *-----lol--- sounds better than 'the old water company'








http://www.njreporter.org/NJH2....html
Located in Oradell in Bergen County, the New Milford Plant is nationally significant as the *earliest* example of the American system of mechanical filtration on a scale large enough to enable the delivery of purified water in many cities of the country, and it is a rare early example of a complete waterworks with both purification and delivery.
The plant occupies most of historic Van Buskirk Island at the tidal head of the Hackensack River. The Plant contains a Pumping Station, begun in *1882* and expanded five times over thirty years, and a Filtration Plant, begun in 1903 and expanded twice in fifty years, that the water company operated until 1990. Most of the complex pre-dates World War I and its site, buildings and equipment are remarkably intact. In 2001 the New Milford Plant was listed on the New Jersey and National Register of Historic Places and designated an American Treasure by the Save America's Treasures program of the U.S. Department of the Interior. 
my sister is taking the CubScouts there this week---maybe i'll have her take a pic inside (not open to the public)---I know how you guys go ga-ga over a piece of machinery











_Modified by just-jean at 5:22 PM 4-7-2007_


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Took a drive today...
























































Finally got around to driving over it...


I figured this would be on the way INTO the city...but it's actually on the way out. Odd...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

Nice one, I've been meaning to the do the one from Marin Headlands the other side with the GG in the background..
BTW Are you up for the GTG..


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I paused on the other side...but not for very long.
Wanted to keep moving and miss Rush Hour!!








Definitely up for a GTG!!
I already cast my vote!


----------



## The Fig (Mar 23, 2007)

*From The Peaks*

Here are some pics from around Rainow Village in the Peaks:
(Google Map link: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?...=addr 
[oh, and linking to images stored in Google Photos doesn't work]



































_Modified by The Fig at 5:52 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I have been to many.. but so far they have all been in my mind!!!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

Here's a few from my Death Valley trip...

Overlooking the Panamint Valley
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...=addr








From the Artistic Drive looking back into Death Valley
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...68478









My EOS hit's a new low (Actually we got 100' lower but I forget to take the picture...

















All in All an amazing place, I would never have believed that Desert could be so beautiful....


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

any tips on what route you took around death valley?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Here's a few from my Death Valley trip...


Hey, what's that red tinge in all your pictures? Oh wait, that's the glow of your sunburn


----------



## The Fig (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Mark,
I give up, how do you take your photos with shiny chrome in place of your numberplate?
Nice shots by the way. I'd have loved to see you raise those dust clouds behind you in your wake








Jason


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (The Fig)*









nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (The Fig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Fig* »_Mark,
I give up, how do you take your photos with shiny chrome in place of your numberplate?
Nice shots by the way. I'd have loved to see you raise those dust clouds behind you in your wake








Jason

Just guessing, but I think some states do not require a plate on both the front and back of the vehicle. This may be the case for CA.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (The Fig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Fig* »_Mark,
I give up, how do you take your photos with shiny chrome in place of your numberplate?
Nice shots by the way. I'd have loved to see you raise those dust clouds behind you in your wake








Jason

It will last until the first fixit ticket...


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you take off the bracket on the front yourself. If so How did you do it??


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (dndfrank)*

Nope, I got to the dealer before they put it on..


----------



## The Fig (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Of course it never really occurred to me that the number plate _physically isn't on!_
And frankly I'm a little disappointed. I was hoping you'd introduce me to the 'replace-number-plate-with-shiny-chrome' photoshop filter...
Actually, that gives me an idea...$


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (The Fig)*

Now if you can up with the "shiny chrome that acurately reflects the scene that is not visable in the original photograph" filter I'd be really impressed...


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Interesting Place!*

My EOS was in a 'race' this past weekend. Well, it was a pace car for a local bicycle race. I was able to ride and shoot some of the race.








Start of the race (me not in yet)








A friend took this photo (me in back seat!).








Priceless view!








And painful view!!!








Of course, now I've been invited to a bunch of races.




































Greg
p.s. help me find a license that combines photography/VW/bicycles and I'd be grateful.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3195021


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interesting Place! (gdevitry)*

Neat....


----------



## The Fig (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Interesting Place! (gdevitry)*

Greg,
am I right in saying that you were shooting your Eos from within your Eos; that you were in fact reveling in the delights of both Eos's simultaneously?
If so you're a man after my own heart. Very nice shots!
Jason


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interesting Place! (The Fig)*

Actually since the shots of Greg using his EOS while sitting in his EOS were taken with an EOS we appear to have EOS-Cubed !!!!!


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

Get a license plate that reads "EOS" and you'll have a quadriple EOS pleasure.


----------



## The Fig (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (wkc)*

Start dating the Greek Godess of the Dawn that you've heard speak of, get her into your car, and ....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (The Fig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Fig* »_Start dating the Greek Godess of the Dawn that you've heard speak of, get her into your car, and ....


Off Topic







, and the backseat's really a little on the small side...


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (wkc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkc* »_Get a license plate that reads "EOS" and you'll have a quadriple EOS pleasure.










I like it! Maybe 'EOS-SQRD' ( EOS SQUARED )
or 'EOS-PWR2' (EOS power of 2)
Greg
ps. you are correct about the EOS/EOS/EOS ... my friend has the same exact camera setup.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_
I like it! Maybe 'EOS-SQRD' ( EOS SQUARED )
or 'EOS-PWR2' (EOS power of 2)
Greg
ps. you are correct about the EOS/EOS/EOS ... my friend has the same exact camera setup.


Hmmm - I don't have a Cannon camera but I might use one of these for the back plate. Also thinking about EOS X2 or ????
-dawn


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (theothereos)*

Lets call this series TakeOff....
Former Russian Airbase - great Location!
More to come
Freund


























_Modified by Freund at 12:15 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

I was going to take pictures with Mt Hood and St. Helens in the background today, but by the time I got out the clouds came out. 
I promise I will have some very nice pics next weekend, since we are heading over to Bend Oregon and will get some pictures with my Wifes mountains in the background.


----------



## newtastyland (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (dndfrank)*









Dubai... some people call it shopping heaven, I call it home.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (newtastyland)*

That's an interesting one...Thanks


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

*Our trip to Central Oregon*

*Mt. Bachelor*
























*Three Sisters from Pilot Butte*









*Dads Front yard looking at the Three Sisters*








*What a difference 38 years makes, Our EOS and our Hotel neigbors 69 GTO*












_Modified by dndfrank at 8:55 PM 5-27-2007_


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Our trip to Central Oregon (dndfrank)*

great looking car and really wicked pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chon.com (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Our trip to Central Oregon (andythai)*









Base of South Mountian Phoenix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*covered bridge, uncovered car*


















Covered Bridge in Dummerston (?sp) VT.......*BEST* apple pie in the north east come the fall


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: covered bridge, uncovered car (just-jean)*

.....and rt 63 in Chesterfield NH overlooking VT for miles


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (mark_d_drake)*

How 'bout Merkle Wildlife Sanctuary in MD?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (Sealy)*

Those are all beautiful, gald to see this thread's awake again.. Keep'em coming


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (Sealy)*

finally took a week off from work and went to Paphos with my 2 babes


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (andythai)*

Very nice, andythai.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## mmmBrains (Apr 30, 2006)

These are makin me jealous...time for a ride


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Jersey Shore*

Island Grey Oasis








Island Beach State Park


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thought I would finally put up a picture of our Eos after having it a year.
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=l


_Modified by cb391 at 11:05 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Thought I would finally put up a picture of our Eos after having it a year.









_Modified by cb391 at 11:05 PM 10-9-2007_

don't be shy---put up MORE!!!!!
and isn't funy that the EOS easily slips into 2 parking spots, right up front in prime photo location to capture both the light house and the bridge.....and no one looks twice at sometimes odd VW driver behavior......your car SHOULD be in the premo spot..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by just-jean at 6:12 AM 10-10-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

We actually had a nice tour bus driver "Move That Bus" so we could take the picture!


----------



## Fuzzybunny (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (cb391)*

Hi All,
Two shots from the UK, one with Glastonbury Tor








and one with the Liverpool skyline.








Cheers, David


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

Fuzzy go take one next to Anfield, will make my DAY


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll try and get some pics up, but I tok the EOS out on the track this past weekend as part of a VW Sponsored "Ride And Drive". It was a lot of fun, but I was too wimpy to push the car very hard. The R32 boys were passing me left and right (literally)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (mark_d_drake)*

Bump


----------



## matt_cliford (Aug 1, 2006)

Made a few stops on Highway 12 driving from Fairfield to Lodi in California in my two month old 2008 Eos.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (matt_cliford)*

Another Northern California EOS, - Yeah. Welcome to the forum Matt


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 2:43 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Damn, that car is white! It jumps right off the screen--great pictures.


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (mark_d_drake)*

Here's Mine in Keene Valley NY. Great place to have the top down.


----------



## geladi GR (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (jjoerugged)*

[D:\Οι Φωτογραφίες μου - Videos\Αυτοκίνητα\Το δικό μου\IMGP0710a.jpg]


----------



## geladi GR (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (jjoerugged)*

A view of mountains in Greece during winter but with just a little snow on them!! A proof that Greece isn't always sunny and hot... Hello to everyone!!!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Interesting / Beautiful places you've been with your EOS... (geladi GR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geladi GR* »_A view of mountains in Greece during winter but with just a little snow on them!! A proof that Greece isn't always sunny and hot... Hello to everyone!!!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ive never been to Greece.......on my list of places to go before i die............i wouldn't have expected pine trees either.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*For Beatles Fans...*

My Eos in front of the street here in L.A. that inspired George Harrison's Beatles song of the same name (from the Magical Mystery Tour album.) Incidentally, the house that George was renting on Blue Jay Way when he wrote the song is the same house where Paul Simon later wrote the first two verses of "Bridge Over Troubled Water."

















On the way down the hill I passed these paparazzi staking out this house. I don't know who lives there.









As I passed those guys and several across the street, I thought it would be deliciously ironic to take _their_ picture. When I did, they all pointed their cameras at me (and my Eos)!












_Modified by jnhashmi at 8:33 AM 4-9-2008_


----------

